# Foam arch



## scottyb488 (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking for a company to supply me with some custom arches for windows and doors...anyone know a foam company that could custom make these.
Thx


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

If you could put your location on your profile those in your area could help you out.


----------



## scottyb488 (Sep 26, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> If you could put your location on your profile those in your area could help you out.


I'm in Atlanta, not sure how to add to profile.


----------



## Runnerguy (Dec 4, 2012)

In the upper right corner, click on "My Account", then click on "Settings". Scroll down to the "Additional Information" section and enter your location. And of course your SSN too if you wish!!

Doug


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

we use Fypon for our arches. 

expensive, but easy to install


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

our finish here in Albuquerque is stucco. We add foam overlay to sheathing to create a build-out feature. We use 2" styrofoam sheets, cut it, nail it up with tin-caps, then lath over it and stucco. The styrofoam just sits on top of the framing.


----------

